
The Cloud is a Lie - iisbum
http://www.snipe.net/2010/03/the-cloud-is-a-lie/
======
hkuo
It seems the author is unaware of the multitude of managed vps and dedicated
server options out there that would be a perfect fit for his needs. But I tend
to agree with his general point about cloud services not fulfilling promises
of performance. The general logic of what it's supposed to be is sound, but it
just seems that no one has figured out how to really optimize it.

~~~
snipe
I am aware of VPS/Dedicated server options, and addressed that in my comments.
They're a good fit for me personally, but not for my company, whose clients
want to see long lists of well-known clients for their hosts. Rackspace has
that, but their only managed solution other than a dedicated managed server is
the cloud. Media Temple also has an impressive client list, but it's the same
boat.

I'm just frustrated that I have to considering moving 100 sites _again_ when I
just went through this a year ago, specifically because the one thing the
cloud keeps promising is performance and scalabilty and that's the one thing
is sucks the most at. Its amazing to me that more people haven't called
bullshit on it.

Fabulously, we only have a few sites on the box at work, so moving them will
be easy enough. We're on a managed dedicated box at The Planet, which has been
okay but not ideal. My own personal server, for which an impressive client
liist is less important, has a huge pile of sites that will take forever to
move. Again.

Also, s/his/her/.

